
Prison Without Punishment - fahimulhaq
https://www.themarshallproject.org/2015/09/25/prison-without-punishment
======
joesmo
Great article, but the reason these changes cannot currently work in the US is
because we haven't finished with our traumatic event--our version of the
Holocaust--yet. That's why there is no talk about 'human dignity.' If you
proposed humane prisons to the Nazis, they'd have ridiculed you, just like
anyone proposing them in the US is currently ridiculed. As long as our
government and society don't see any problems with locking up over two million
people, many of them for nonviolent crimes, they certainly will not see any
problems with treating them in the inhumane ways they're currently being
treated. Germany had to end its war before it could start valuing human
dignity again and the US will have to as well. Until then, human dignity will
not exist in the US "justice" system.

------
fahimulhaq
Here's an infographic from PBS on the relative size of a solitary confinement.

[http://www-tc.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/art/progs/solitar...](http://www-
tc.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/art/progs/solitary/chart-big.jpg)

